# Centennial Results



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Here are the results from the Qualifying at Centennial

1st - # 8
2nd - # 6
3rd - # 10
4th - #5
RJ # # 1

There were no JAMs.

The Open has finished the first series but I do not have call backs.

Andy


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks Andy! Please post if you get the Open callbacks...

*3rd - # 10 * 


Sheril


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Alright Sheril!!! Congrats!!!

Angie


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

Big Congrats to the Dorbands and their Firemark's Can You Say Hemi for his Qual win  
He looked great!
________
Vaporizer wholesaler


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

way to go Sheril and Tony. another 3rd congrads


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

MardiGras said:


> Thanks Andy! Please post if you get the Open callbacks...
> 
> *3rd - # 10 *
> 
> ...


That was your yellow turd ball? 

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

SusanF said:


> Big Congrats to the Dorbands and their Firemark's Can You Say Hemi for his Qual win
> He looked great!


I hadn't had time to go look up the numbers so thanks for posting this info, Susan.

Go Hemi & Deb!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> SusanF said:
> 
> 
> > Big Congrats to the Dorbands and their Firemark's Can You Say Hemi for his Qual win
> ...


Actually Wayne handled Hemi...

FOM


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Watch out for them Firemark dawgs! Go Hemi!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

*OPEN RESULTS*

1) *FC/AFC* Freeridin Vampire Slayer - gets FC and AFC and qualifies for National Open and National Amateur: O/H Shih

2) Candlewoods Lover Boy - O: Burdt H: Knutson

3) FC/AFC Tartan's Prime Time - O: Howard, H: Trott

4) FC/AFC Tangata Manu - O/H Clow

RJ - Catalina's Pardon Me - O: Clow, H: Trott

J - Fat City Freerider - O/H Frye

J - Mako's Sizzling Sambuca - O: Olson, H: Trott


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Congratulations Ted!!!!
Great timing, four in one! How thrilling for you and Buffy!
Excellent! 
Michael & Lynn


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

*FC/AFCBuffy is an awsome marker. Good job Ted! I really like Buffy, she's a cool dog. 8) *


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

*centennial*

Congratulations TED!!!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*WOW!!!*

*Way to go FC/AFC Buffy !*


..... and you too Ted. 8)


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Very big congrats on an awesome achievement.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*con*

*Congratz Ted that is awesome!!!!  

Aaron*


----------



## Rodger Williams (Mar 9, 2005)

way to go Ted, you must be on cloud nine!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Congrats Ted and Buffy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Congratulations Ted.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Ted, fantastic, congratulations.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Ted - A HUGE CONGRATULATIONS doesn't even start to do it - I truly can't imagine how that must feel!
WAY TO GO TIMES FOUR!!!!
In awe regards,
Becky


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats Ted and Buffy!!!!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!! Way to go Ted & FC-AFC BuffY!!!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Centennial*

Congratulations Ted that is awesome!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

A BIG WooHoo for Ted and Buffy!!  

Congratulatory regards,

Andy


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Is Prime now qualified for the National Am. ??


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Congrats on the Open WIN!

This has to be Creek Robber's first FC AFC offspring 8) 


Any word on Tim West and Gracie at the Amateur?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

*AMATEUR RESULTS*

1. Cache La Poudre Osmerus O/H Goettl
2. Catalina's Pardon Me O/H Clow
3. FC/AFC Freeridin Vampire Slayer O/H Shih
4. Arcadia's Senor Jefe O/H West
RJ. Fat City Pacer O/H Boice
J. Fat Tire's Prime Cut O/H Jensen


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Great weekend Ted and Buffy!!


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations Tony and Sheril on Aspen's Qual third!!!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Well Ted,,, How kewl is that????? Congrats to you and Buffy...  

Angie


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations Ted, you @ Buffy make a great team. See you at the Nationals

Dave & Glenda Seivert


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Ted -

Bases loaded and you hit one over the wall and outta of the park! (And I don't especially like sports analogies, but this seemed to be apropos to the nth degree.)


Tremendous achievement, wave down to us from Cloud Nine!



Lydia


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Franco, 

Not a good weekend for the Grace girl. She didn't do the Open test and was third dog to run in the Am. 

Lainee can tell you that early was not good at all. I had to handle her and got dropped. Would have loved to have had a late number, cause I think she would have done well on the rest of it after having seen it with Jefe.

Still, can't complain about a placement in the Am with Jefe.

A formal congrats to Ted and Buffy. She was smoking and Ted handled her extremely well. He wasn't far off a DH either.

Tim


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Tim West said:


> Franco,
> 
> Not a good weekend for the Grace girl. She didn't do the Open test and was third dog to run in the Am.
> 
> ...


Tim,

Did the work get better as the day went on? 

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Yes, as it always does.

Birdboys were easier to spot, particuarly the left one and more scent got built up. The left had bird could be winded easily as more dogs ran.

Still, dogs failed it late also. It was a good test that was tougher to run early as they all usually are.


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

Ted Shih said:


> *OPEN RESULTS*
> 
> 1) *FC/AFC* Freeridin Vampire Slayer - gets FC and AFC and qualifies for National Open and National Amateur: O/H Shih



Wow! Congratulations, Ted! Well done!


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Ted-

Absolutely thrilled for you!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

M


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

3blackdogs said:


> Ted -
> 
> Bases loaded and you hit one over the wall and outta of the park! (And I don't especially like sports analogies, but this seemed to be apropos to the nth degree.)
> 
> ...


Well put!!

OPEN RESULTS ..1) ,,

FC/AFC Freeridin Vampire Slayer - gets FC and AFC and qualifies for National Open and National Amateur: O/H Shih 

WOW!!! Congratulations, Ted!!!! 8) 

Judy


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats to Ted and Buffy. Good luck in Utah.


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

Ted,
Very well done. Congratulations!


----------



## KPR's Texas Retrievers (May 2, 2004)

*Congratulations*

Congratulations to everyone who placed.  

Ted and Buffy great job Open 1st & Amateur 3rd 
Barbara and Prime Open 3rd 
Tony, Sheril and especially Aspen on her qualifying 3rd  
John and Ozzie and their Amateur 1st 

Great job everyone.


----------

